# Eaglewings 13th Annual Family Garden Railroad Event



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Make your plans to attend Eaglewings 13th Annual Family Garden Railroad Event 
*Saturday, April 21st, 10am - 4pm 
Sunday, April 22st, 10am - 3pm*
http://www.eaglewingsironcraft.com/upcoming_events.php[/b]






[/b]
[/b]


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I wish I could go. 
Our youngest son Wil gets out of special ops training that weekend 20th and Ben comes back from his 2 week summer duty.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

I wish ya would quit conflicting with Canada's largest IASTS, and we're running 7 days later this yr. LOL


----------

